# Gooey Eyes



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

A couple of my mice have runny eyes. There's a clear discharge coming from them and I'm not sure why. Last night, one of the does eyes was nearly sealed shut due to it. I cleaned it off with some cloth and warm water. This only recently occurred and I haven't​ introduced any new mice, so not sure what's going on. Forgot to add, they're on the older side if that helps.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Have you started using any new bedding?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Actually, yeah. I had to buy a different brand of aspen a week or two ago since I didn't have enough of their usual. I'm getting more of the aspen they're used to this weekend, should they be alright till then?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

You could try putting the couple in a carrier on paper and see if their eyes improve. If it gets really bad I would imagine rubbing very lightly with a damp cotton bud or something wouldn't hurt either but I don't have any actual experience with that.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

It hasn't happened since and I have the usual bedding on the way. I'll keep an eye on it though.


----------

